# Literally going mad - positive or evaps?



## tjhstobbart

Hate this tww I’m 8dpo today been testing all day so all different times. I’ve done a frer and you see a line when put up to the light. But can they all be evaps? 
What would you say ?


----------



## justonemore31

Barely aee anything in the cheapies n the frer will have something even if it's an evap. Where's the original picof the frer


----------



## soloso

Not too sure on these but do feel there is something there but hard to tell, it could well be the start of a bfp as i doubt at 8dpo you would get anything more than that. Good luck for next tests :D


----------



## gigglebox

I hate to say it but they look like evaps to me. Still early though! Good luck!


----------

